# Sherpashare Heat Map



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

How does Sherpashare's heat map compare to Uber's? Where does it get its data? Data mining Uber? Logging frequency of pings by subscribers? An easy to filter the map by UberProducts?


----------



## Mazda3 (Jun 21, 2014)

I think it works by where your location is. I don't think it matters if you've got a rider in your car or not.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I can zoom out and see the heat map for any zone in the US, regardless of whether I'm driving or not. My main question is, where does the data come from?


----------



## Mazda3 (Jun 21, 2014)

I think if it's tracking mileage, it's tracking location.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

What does how much I do or don't drive determine the demand for service as indicated by the Heat Map? Or maybe that's not what the heat map does.


----------



## uber pro (Jul 14, 2015)

JimS said:


> I can zoom out and see the heat map for any zone in the US, regardless of whether I'm driving or not. My main question is, where does the data come from?


Good question, did you find out?


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## Mazda3 (Jun 21, 2014)

I'll get the official answer. Hold on....


----------



## Mazda3 (Jun 21, 2014)

RYDER PEARCE:

Yes it comes directly from drivers who are doing work trips. The darker the areas, the more work driving that has been done in that area.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Excellent to know. That's why it's so important to get more people onboard.

Thanks for getting that info!


----------

